# démuni



## YoshiYuki

Bonjour ! J'ai dû traduire un texte en espagnol, mais je voulais avoir l'avis d'hispanophone pour savoir si je n'avais pas fait de monstrueuses erreurs dans ma traduction. Le contexte : c'est un texte pour une association humanitaire, y'a un appel aux dons et un appel à devenir bénévoles. Voici mon texte : 
--
TEXTE ORIGINAL :

Aidez-nous

  Aidez-nous secourir des personnes en difficultés, dans le besoin. 
  Pour cela faites un don afin de nous aider à concrétiser nos projets et à étendre notre action à d’autres secteurs !


Rejoignez-nous

En      adhérant à XXXX, vous pourrez bénéficier des services réservés, comme      par exemple :
-la production musicale
  -la réalisation des maquettes musicale
  -le soutien et l’aide à la concrétisation de projets musicaux

Rejoignez-nous      et devenez bénévole pour partager avec nous vos compétences et votre      savoir-faire afin d’aider les plus démunis.
Ou      rejoignez-nous tout simplement pour soutenir notre action en faveur des      personnes en difficultés dans les pays du Tiers-Monde.
-- 
 TEXTE (MAL) TRADUIT
Ayùdanos
  ¡ Ayùdanos a rescatar las personas en dificultad y en necesitad ! 
  Haga Vd una donaciòn por nos ayudan a materializar nos proyectos y a extender nuestra acciòn a otros sectores. 

Ensàmblenos

  Adheriendo a XXXX, puede Vs beneficiar de los servicios reservados. Por ejemplo: 
  -Producciòn musicale
  -Realisaciòn de maquetas musicales
  -Ayuda y apoyo por proyectos musicales

  2. Ensàmblenos y volve benèvolo para compartir sus competiencias y conocimientos por ayudar los mas desfavoricidos.

  3. O simplemente ensàmblenos por sustener nuestra acciòn a favor de las personas en difficultad en los paìses del Tercer Mundo.



Ce qui me chiffonne, je l'avoue, c'est surtout les références au champ lexical de la musique, avec les maquettes, les productions... je suis pas sûr de moi ^^ Merci d'avance !
Edit : j'ai rajouté le texte original


----------



## nema

YoshiYuki said:
			
		

> J'ai édité, c'est bon.


 
Hola, bueno este es mi intento de traducción:

Ayúdanos

Ayúdanos a socorrer a las personas con dificultades, lo necesitan.
Con tu donación nos ayudarás a llevar a cabo nuestros proyectos y a extender nuestras acciones a otros sectores.

Únete a nosotros

- Si te unes a xxxx, podrás beneficiarte de algunos servicios reservados para tí, como por ejemplo

-Producción musical
-Realización de maquetas musicales
-Apoyo para llevar a cabo proyectos musicales

-Únete a nosotros como voluntario y comparte tus conocimientos y habilidades para ayudar a los más desfavorecidos.

- o simplemente únete a nosotros y apoya nuestra acción en favor de las personas con dificultades en los países del Tercer Mundo.


Esto es lo que se me ocurre, espero que te sirva de algo

Hasta luego


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

El intento de Nema es muy bueno. 
Sólo una precisión:


> Ayúdanos a socorrer a las personas con dificultades, lo necesitan. con necesidades


 
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## YoshiYuki

Ohh muchas gracias todos ! ^^ 

Je vais essayer de comprendre mes erreurs ^^ Merci encore !


----------



## Sofiadesde1979

Hola, no encuentro el significado de la palabra démunient
este es el contexto
Je trouve que tous les enfants devraient aller à l'école, même les plus démunient car je trouve injuste les jeunes qui se plaignent de ne pas aimer l'école car dans le monde il y a énormément d'enfants qui ne sont pas scolarisés

Yo creo que todos los niños deberían ir a la escuela, incluso los más.... ya que yo encuentro injusto los jóvenes que se quejan de que no les gusta la escuela ya que en el mundo hay muchos niños que no están escolarizados

Gracias


----------



## Talant

Hola Sofía:

Debe haber una errata, en ese contexto queda mejor "démunis". Es decir, los "desfavorecidos", "desposeídos". Del verbo "démunir"

Un saludo


----------



## Sofiadesde1979

Ah, si, no lo había pensado, gracias Talant


----------



## just1nickname

Hola tengo que traducir " sortir de la pauvreté  des millions de ruraux démunis"

Salir millones de rurales ... Desprovistos ? Pobres?


----------



## Namarne

¿Quizá: "sin recursos"? 
(Y sin el contexto, no sabría decir si es "salir" o "sacar".) 
Ah, perdona, y "rurales" no queda bien, en español sólo es adjetivo. Mejor: campesinos.


----------



## Domtom

... millones de campesinos / aldeanos con las manos vacías / sin nada.


----------



## shelmiket

salir o sacar (dependiendo del contexto) de la pobreza, a millones de campesinos sin recursos.


----------



## Murimuri

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Dans le dictionnaire on trouve "desprovisto",  pour "démuni", mais il me semble qu'en espagnol _desprovisto _est toujours suivi d'une indication de ce dont on est démuni : desprovisto *de* dinero, desprovisto *de* ingresos, etc. Comment traduire démuni quand on l'emploi de manière absolue, comme un synonyme de pauvre ? La seule idée qui me vienne serait : las personas desprovistas de todo, mais ce n'est guère satisfaisant. Une petite aide?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Murimuri

pardon : quand on l'emploi*e* ...


----------



## esteban

Hola Murimuri:

En général, "personne démunie" est en effet un euphémisme pour "pauvre". En espagnol, on peut parler de "personas de escasos recursos" pour éviter "pobre". 

Saludos*
esteban


----------



## gladiola75

Hola, se me ocurre "los desposeídos" al menos por estos lados se usa así.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola.

*Los necesitados*. 

Desde hace algún tiempo, se dice también *los sin recursos*.


----------



## Mhel

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola, quiero traducir esta frase:
la jeune femme seule en était complèment démunie, ce qui leur fit croire...
¿cómo puedo traducir démunie en este contexto?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

...*en* était démunie... ¿de qué?

Significa carecer/no tener algo...


----------



## Mhel

¡Claro! ya está, no me di cuenta, muchas gracias.


----------



## ro4519

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola!

Estoy con un texto sobre la posibilidad de sacar el dinero de los bancos , y no sé muy bien cómo traducir el siguiente término:

..."les premières victimes d'une telle déstabilisation seront les plus *démunis*."

démuni= privado de algo

de qué se les quiere privar? 

gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Los más necesitados, los más pobres.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ro4519

Gracias por las sugerencias!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Creo que esto vale también:

*desposeído**, da**.*
(Del part. de _desposeer_).

*1. *adj. Pobre, desheredado. U. t. c. s. y m. en pl.



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados._


----------

